# New Quest Smoke Bow



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*QUEST HELPS YOU SMOKE ‘EM *
New Quest Smoke Bow Packed with red hot performance 

Memphis, Mich., Quest BowhuntingTM, a division of G5 Outdoors, Introduces the new 2010 Smoke HPS Modular Cam bow. The new bow features the superior construction and quality G5 has built its reputation on, combined with an all new custom decorating process that is exclusive to the Quest Line of bows. 
“The Smoke has all the makings of a top bow and with the optional Gfade TM finish it will look like one too” stated CEO and Founder Lou Grace. “The new finishing process not only is tougher than most, it really makes the new line stand out.”

The new bow also incorporates the new G5 Patent Pending DurafuseTM decorating process. This process delivers sharp, crisp camo detail and a finish that is more durable than traditionally dipped or painted bows. 

With a 33” axle-to-axle length and generous 7 1/4” brace height, the Quest Smoke delivers a silky smooth draw with a solid back wall and impressive 320 – 324 FPS IBO. In addition, the 4.1 lb Smoke features Patent Pending Speed Stud’s for increased arrow speeds and improved peep alignment, and a custom Alpine Mach 5 cable slide. Wrapping up the Heat’s features are the fully adjustable string suppression system, a forged aluminum riser and a metal injected molded broadhead shelf.

Like all bows in the 2010 Quest line, the Smoke is available in the new GfadeTM design. GfadeTM is a unique fusion of camo limbs, pockets, and top of riser with a black center riser section. GfadeTM provides the ultimate in versatility for bowhunters. With the camo top and bottom the bow is concealed for tree stand hunting to stalking situations in the field. The black riser mid section makes it perfect for the blind. In the stand, crossing a ridge, or sitting in the blind you never will be out of place with the GfadeTM. The Smoke comes standard in solid RealTree AP finish.

With a retail of $499.95 the Smoke continues Quest’s commitment to delivering superior performance and value to hard working, hard hunting archery enthusiasts. The Quest Smoke bow is available at finer Archery retailers throughout the U.S. 

Quest Bowhunting: The Bowhunters’ Bow 

About Quest Bowhunting:
Quest Bowhunting™ is a family owned business backed by more than 40 years of precision manufacturing experience. Quest Bowhunting™ strives to provide superior Bowhunting products that enhance the archery experience. To learn more about Quest™, visit www.questbowhunting.com or call (866) 456-8836.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

awesome price point!!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, that sounds like a great bow, specs are great and made from an awesome company!

I wonder if it has rotating mods, or if you have to get different mods for it, and also what the DL range is?


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

It has different mods for each 1/2" of draw. It comes with 27,28,29,30 modes with it.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

great price point and awesome looking bow :thumbs_up


----------

